# What's the price for raw goats milk?



## HilltopDaisy

I know, I know, we aren't supposed to sell it for human consumption but many people do.

I am posting a link to a craigslist ad, they want $18 per gallon!!!!!!

I already sent an e-mail saying the "going rate" is $6 a gallon in our area. WOW!

http://ithaca.craigslist.org/grd/1887875568.html


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

It totally depends on supply and demand in your area.

Here in Southern Missouri, I'm getting $5 a gallon. It's legal to sell from the farm here.

In Texas, near the Houston metropolitan area, you can get that higher figure you quote. Selling raw goat milk from the farm in Texas is only legal for "pet use" or "craft use" unless you have special license.

When I'm in Texas, I have a goat milk soap maker who pays me $8 a gallon. She'd have to pay $12 to the other source in the area.


----------



## goatkid

That does seem like alot of money for goat milk off the farm. The ultrapasteurized stuff they sell at the health food store is about that much, but everything at that store is too expensive except bulk herbs, rice and beans. Raw goat milk in my area goes for $6 - $8 a gallon. Those folks are taking a real risk advertising raw goat milk on Craigslist.


----------



## madness

I saw someone on craigslist recently selling raw milk for human consumption without a license in Texas. Apparently there isn't much enforcement...anyway, her price was $20 a gallon!!! 

The Meyenberg stuff at the grocery is $16 last time I looked.

$8-10 is pretty common in our area. I've seen as high as $16 from a licensed dairy in Texas.


----------



## billooo2

I have seen $10-12/gallon.
At our local Walmart, if they were to buy pasteurized goat milk, it woud cost $3/guart......which means $12/gallon.
Although i have never tasted the "Walmart' pasteurized goat milk, other people have told me that it tastes terrible. 
At $12/gallon they would be getting a much better tasting product for the same price......or they could save money at $10/galllon.


----------



## Laverne

Average 10.00 gal. here at the farm.


----------



## steff bugielski

Interestingly enough you can sell raw milk in NYS for human consumption I do. It is legal you just need a permit


----------



## crunchy_mama

I know raw grassfed cow's milk is $9 gal. It is hard to find goat milk for sale around here though.


----------



## barngirl

About $8 here...plus a $25.00 herd lease fee which lasts for a year


----------



## wintrrwolf

Seen on craigslist for KC area and beyond 6-10 dollars a gallon. Missouri law is you can sell raw goats milk from your farm and/or deliver, but you have to be licensed to sell at a farmers market. Least ways that is how it reads. I gave up though trying to sell any milk, most people want it REAL cheap to the point I was just making back the money on the container...to much trouble for nothing.

Now just came across an ad for someone looking for "grass fed raw milk"...
so 1 does this person has any idea as to the requirements a lactating cow or doe needs? That if fed only grass that the quality of milk will be poor plus the poor animal would look like skin and bones...makes me wonder what type of info is fed to those that want healthy food ??


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I suspect they want something like pastured dairy. Not lot fed.

Emily has pastured dairy cows.

http://www.morninglanddairy.com/


----------



## pygmybabies

Some one just told me they are paying $7 a gallon for it here in Mo. She wants to get it from me now, what is the price of one qt?


----------



## Minelson

7 divided by 4 equals $1.75


----------



## pygmybabies

I know..silly...but is everyone selling a qt for $2


----------



## Minelson

pygmybabies said:


> I know..silly...but is everyone selling a qt for $2


I just wanted to show off how good I am at math...:umno:


----------



## southerngurl

steff bugielski said:


> Interestingly enough you can sell raw milk in NYS for human consumption I do. It is legal you just need a permit


Then it's actually illegal, unless they permit you.  Goverment has us trained lol.

I sell it for $6 a gallon. If I could get 10-12 a gallon I would be on cloud nine.


----------



## LomahAcres

We sell for $8 a gallon or sometimes $7 a gallon for 'bulk buy' of 4 gallons or more at a time.  I don't know of anyone local to compare it with, we do buy cow milk from another farm at $6 a gallon. And one customer, a semi-truck driver from FL says they pay $15 for goat milk at home.


----------



## Lizza

Going price here is around $10 per gallon and it is legal to sell on farm in Oregon, no permit needed.


----------



## Pam6

I saw one ad on craigslist for $6 for a gallon and I think $3 for a quart. It was being sold as 'pet food' but said they drink it and what all they use it for and that their chickens liked it made that way too! LOL!


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians

And at some point is it not usery?

I charge $8 a gallon, of course making that gallon of milk into cheese or soap increases my profit substantially. But profit is good at $8 a gallon, a friend of mine sells hers for $8 a quart. It really is whatever the market will absorb, I would lose my families if I charged that.

Go grade A and yes your prices need to be about double what I charge. But when I do see prices like that those goats should be living in the Taj Mahal!


----------



## wintrrwolf

Definitely ...wow at 10 - 15 dollars a gallon I could get more goats, and quit my job(almost)...yeah she responded back she is more looking for cow's milk but might consider goats milk if it tastes close....hmmm milking a Saanen right now think thats about as close? LOL
Seriously I would love to be able to sell just enough milk to break even so I can prove to those family and friends that I really am not crazy for wanting goats.
PB- to one lady I sold a fresh quart for 2.00, to a guy at work 1.50 a quart because his doctor said he needed potassium and goats milk was on the list the doc gave him, he said he drank goats milk as a kid...unfortuately he had other underlying problems and is in the hospital. Don't even think he got to drink what he bought.


----------

